
Metro.drone, a music practice app created by a 16-year-old - cmrdsprklpny
http://dmitrivolkov.com/projects/metro.drone
======
cmrdsprklpny
Hello! I created metro.drone, a music practice app available on the App Store
and Google Play Store. Basically, it plays a drone note to a metronome beat,
but I recently updated it with some features like chord building. Any and all
feedback is greatly appreciated, and if there's any questions, feel free to
let me know! Thank you!

